# Ruihang Xu (许瑞航) - 4.45 NR2 single, 7th place globally



## qwr (Mar 2, 2021)

NR is obviously from Yusheng Du.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 5, 2021)

Insane stuff from Ruihang.

He turns so fast, and recognition time is non existent for him.

What a talent!


----------

